# Venetian wall and sign.



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

Textone's stone application: 1st coat of Marmorino, skip troweled for texture, 2cts of Veneciano tinted light green, then a coat of wax buffed out.

The sign is a store bought 4'x4'x2" canvas, which I painted and glazed the background, hand lettered, cut out areas and applied clear plastic on the backside, which is lit up with a LED light kit, that had to be fastened inside the thickness of the canvas. The Light kit has a programmable function for all the colors. 

http://youtu.be/Rptx4lV11fQ


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks cool.


----------



## AlanHood (Sep 16, 2013)

Really nice....!
It was very good..!

Gold Coast Home Builders the real builders..


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good stuff! Nice shine.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Brushstrokes said:


> Textone's stone application: 1st coat of Marmorino, skip troweled for texture, 2cts of Veneciano tinted light green, then a coat of wax buffed out.
> 
> The sign is a store bought 4'x4'x2" canvas, which I painted and glazed the background, hand lettered, cut out areas and applied clear plastic on the backside, which is lit up with a LED light kit, that had to be fastened inside the thickness of the canvas. The Light kit has a programmable function for all the colors.
> 
> http://youtu.be/Rptx4lV11fQ


Curious what wax you use.


----------



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

I used *Liberon's Black Bison Wax and hand buffed, for the shine.
*


----------

